# Cannot identify running kernel after 12.0 upgrade



## hashime (Dec 18, 2018)

Hello there, 

I upgraded to 12.0 today and then this happened:


```
# freebsd-update install
src component not installed, skipped
Cannot identify running kernel
```


```
# freebsd-version -k
freebsd-version: unable to locate kernel
```


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD ov 12.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE r341666 GENERIC  amd64
```

No idea ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## SirDice (Dec 19, 2018)

I'm guessing this is an encrypted ZFS system? Is the bootpool mounted?


----------



## hashime (Dec 19, 2018)

SirDice said:


> I'm guessing this is an encrypted ZFS system? Is the bootpool mounted?



It is encrypted ZFS, bootpool is mounted on /bootpool, as it was done by the FreeBSD installer. It worked fine yesterday with FreeBSD 11.X


----------



## hashime (Dec 19, 2018)

Just in case anyone runs in the same problem, freebsd-update seems to have deleted the symlink from /boot to /bootpool/bot, recreating it fixes the problem.

`Freebsd-update` install runs into some problems afterwards though


```
Installing updates...rmdir: ///var/db/etcupdate/current/usr/share/openssl/man/en.ISO8859-1: Directory not empty
rmdir: ///var/db/etcupdate/current/usr/share/openssl/man: Directory not empty
rmdir: ///var/db/etcupdate/current/usr/share/openssl: Directory not empty
rmdir: ///var/db/etcupdate/current/usr/share/man/en.UTF-8: Directory not empty
rmdir: ///var/db/etcupdate/current/usr/share/man/en.ISO8859-1: Directory not empty
rmdir: ///var/db/etcupdate/current/usr/share/man: Directory not empty
```


----------



## Tomas Engin (Dec 29, 2018)

Happened to me too a couple of minutes ago. Third 11.2 machine I'm upgrading to 12 and this is the first to bork. Jolly good to find your post!


----------

